# Firefox schluckt margin-bottom und margin-right



## JackLevin (10. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe folgende index.htm Seite:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html>

<head>
<title>Meins</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<style type="text/css">
   #border {
          margin-top:15px;
          margin-bottom:15px;
          margin-left:15px;
          margin-right:15px;
          }
</style>
</head>

<frameset id="border" cols="175,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="pages/menu.htm" name="leftFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize marginwidth=10 marginheight=7 target="mainFrame">
  
  <frameset rows="140,*,70" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0" >
  <frame src="pages/top.htm" name="topFrame"  scrolling="NO" noresize>
  <frame src="pages/home.htm" name="mainFrame" noresize>
  <frame src="pages/bottom.htm" name="bottonFrame" scrolling="no" noresize>
</frameset>

<noframes>

<body>
</body>

</noframes>

</html>
```

Der IE stellt mir alles richtig dar. Nur der Firefox schluckt den rechten und unteren Rand. Kann mir da einer helfen?

Div


----------



## Maik (10. September 2008)

Hi,

definier den entsprechenden Außenabstand für die Dokumente "menu.htm", "top.htm", "home.htm" und "bottom.htm".

mfg Maik


----------



## JackLevin (10. September 2008)

Hallo Maik,

das könnte ich schon machen. Würde sicherlich auch gehen. Nur habe ich eine Hintergrundfarbe definiert und einen Begrenzungsbalken. Sprich ich will mit den 15px einen weißen Rand um das ganze Frameset erzeugen... Und das wäre ja dann alles nicht sichtbar... Haste noch eine andere Idee?

VG


----------



## Maik (10. September 2008)

Du könntest den weißen Rand mit der border-Eigenschaft in den einzelnen Dokumenten definieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## JackLevin (10. September 2008)

Hi,

das klappt leider auch nicht. Der untere Rand wird leider auch da nicht dargestellt... gibts da nicht so ein Workaround, mit dem der FF so auflöst wie der IE?


----------



## Security (12. September 2008)

Erstmal solltest du schon den richtigen DTD nutzen. Dann solltest du auch sauber schreiben, sonst geht bei firefox eh nix.

Hier erstmal die saubere Ausgabe deines Scriptes

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">

<head>
<title>Meins</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
</head>

<frameset cols="175,*">
  <frame src="pages/menu.htm" name="leftFrame" scrolling="no" noresize="noresize" marginwidth="10" marginheight="7" />
  
  <frameset rows="140,*,70">
  <frame src="pages/top.htm" name="topFrame"  scrolling="no" noresize="noresize" />
  <frame src="pages/home.htm" name="mainFrame" noresize="noresize" />
  <frame src="pages/bottom.htm" name="bottonFrame" scrolling="no" noresize="noresize" />
</frameset>
<noframes>
<body>
<p>No frames supported by your Browser.</p>
</body>
</noframes>
</frameset>

</html>
```

Dann benuzt man im 21 Jahrhundert auch eigentlich keine Frames mehr, aber ok.

#border ist eine schlecht id für ein Element, man sollte es nach seinem nutzen nicht nach seiner eigentschaft benennen, das macht es übersichtlicher.

Naja, du musst jedem einzelnen html die Margins bestimmen, anders geht es nicht. Das weiß ich sehr sicher.


----------



## Maik (12. September 2008)

Hi.





Security hat gesagt.:


> Naja, du musst jedem einzelnen html die Margins bestimmen, anders geht es nicht. Das weiß ich sehr sicher.


Mein Reden 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> definier den entsprechenden Außenabstand für die Dokumente "menu.htm", "top.htm", "home.htm" und "bottom.htm".


mfg Maik


----------

